# ~ 3' Jumpers at Show ~



## xJumperx (Feb 19, 2012)

Hello! 

These are a couple clips from our last show. The class was Child/Adult Jumper 3' - 3'3". We finished as Reserve Champions out of six for the weekend!  Super proud of Cowboy! This was our first move to the 3' Jumpers, we were in 2'9". This is a 2 day show, the days are marked.

I am asking critique for everything. Position over fences and on the flat, our choice of path to each jump, everything. I know I took a couple really wide turns, I kind of forgot I was being timed and wasn't in Equitation :lol: 

That said, here is the video! Be as mean as you want, I'm looking to improve! Thank You!


----------



## xJumperx (Feb 19, 2012)

Watch in HD please!


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

I got nothin'. You sure make it look easy. Nice steady rhythm, good distances, release, position, etc. Hopefully Allison and company will see this and weigh in.


----------



## xJumperx (Feb 19, 2012)

Thank you very much! We've definitely come a ways from where we started  Hoping for more input as well! Im a bit dissapointed you didnt have anything for me Puck, I always love your input!


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

I watched it again. I still see nothing wrong! If anything, I'm going to try to emulate it next time I jump. I'd let you ride my horse in a second, and I don't let anyone ride him!


----------



## xJumperx (Feb 19, 2012)

Wow! Thank you so much! You have no idea what that means to me  One of the very best compliments I can recieve ^.^ I hope to keep learning and improving, thats for sure!


----------



## xJumperx (Feb 19, 2012)

Anyone have any input? Looking to fix even the smallest of things!


----------



## Saddlebred11 (Mar 27, 2014)

Ummmm.... The only thing that I could think that would make it MORE seamless(it is already really amazing) is getting leads over jumps instead of flying changes. Though seriously that is really awesome!


----------



## Frankiee (Jun 28, 2010)

you guys look amazing !!!!! Great team, like everyone else here I cant seem to find anything!


----------



## blue eyed pony (Jun 20, 2011)

Over two fences you looked a little ahead of the movement and whoever your cameraperson is, they were seriously distracted on day 2, lol! Other than that, I see nothing.


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

Sometimes it looks as if you have a little trouble getting your distance and then your spot ( like the first two jumps day 1). A couple of times he fights you a little but then settles. 

Quite nice actually.


----------



## xJumperx (Feb 19, 2012)

Thank you all so very much!! You have no idea what it means to me.

Yes, we are learning on deciding on a spot  I just got out of a "spot finding block" where he had to save me a lot of times when I couldn't see anything. Now that I'm finally back to seeing them, he questions it and for good reason. We're just getting through it 

I will make sure I'm not jumping too far ahead of him, thank you 

Yes, my cameraperson can become distracted XD Lol you should have heard the audio on this! Just chatting about! 

Thank you all again, I will be sure to manicure all of the little imperfections!


----------



## Klassic Superstar (Nov 30, 2009)

Its all dressage tbetween the fences, Your looking great. Now start fine tuning the strides between the jumps. the more he is with you, the more he can be balanced and straight and going of any slight weight change for change or direction the smoother your rides will be to the jump and after the jump.

work on a big stride and smaller stride, play with it. Have him come back to you and send him out and big. 

You make me wanna go jump my guy!
Good work!


----------



## xJumperx (Feb 19, 2012)

Thank you Klassic! Wonderful critique. Balance and straightness are two things we are really hitting hard right now, so hopefully that will help!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

You both make a very nice team!! Since you want to improve, could you post a video of both of you on the flat, as well?
What are your plans? Are you going to tackle Jumper next? 
Your performance leaves little to criticize. I think you were right about rushing, as if the event was timed. Was this a school show? I noticed no jacket.
The ONLY thing I can think of to work on is deepening your seat more, and I only suggest this bc when you add the dimension of some dressage work you get more control.
I was gonna compliment your camerman for using a tripod!!! NO TRIPOD is one of my pet peeves!
Good start to the show season for you both. =D


----------



## xJumperx (Feb 19, 2012)

Corporal --

This actually is Jumpers  Hence the rushing and lack of coat; I think one of these videos was actually my speed round.


I can post a flatwork video next Monday!  or I can scrap some footage from around that time and do so sooner.


Keep the critique coming, I'm eating every bit of information I can!


----------

